# Looking for sub in Shrewsbery NJ



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

I am looking for a sub to plow a lot for me in Shrewsberry. Needs a reliable truck and at least an 8 ft. plow


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I can do that. Shrewsbury is 10 miles from my house. Give me a call with more details.
732 275 2944.
Bryan


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

HAHAHAHA I looked at the subject to this and said: "No Way" I am from Shrewsbury MA which is a small town. I thought you were looking for someone in Shrewsbury MA. Than I saw NJ. HAHAHAHA False alarm, better luck next time


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

its a shopping center on Hwy.35 . I usually just put one truck there for the duration of the storm. You would also have to do the walks I would provide you with a blower if needed and if you have a salter I would provide you with the salt. Ill give you a call soon and firm things up. Thanks 

Matt


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I can do that. Shrewsbury is 10 miles from my house. Give me a call with more details.
> 732 275 2944.
> Bryan


Hey [email protected] you still interested??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Sure I am. Give me a call so we can go over the details.


----------



## F-250 SD (Jan 30, 2005)

if [email protected] cant help I may be able to send me a PM


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry I took so long to get back but I still need subs and would like to lock things up this week. If either of you are interested call let me know and we can meet and go over things. Thanks


----------

